# Help!



## sm840817 (Apr 6, 2006)

*help!*

hello, i'm looking for a good website for classical sheet music?

i found out that this site is pretty good

sheetmusichelp

but i was wondering if there is a better one?

Thank you


----------



## usinkorea (Nov 27, 2006)

It wasn't Appalachian Spring or Carnival of the Animals...

But, I think Appalachian Spring will work. Where I live and teach, the kids will know what a rodeo experience is like - and the music can bring up the images in their mind.

I'd still like to find this other piece that has stuck in my mind.

The piece I remember was much more along the lines of Sousa ----

It was big on horns and woodwinds.

And it moved the sound around a lot ---- with one section of the orchestra exploding out music (again a lot of horns as I remember it) and playing and perhaps fading a little just as another section on the opposite side exploded out with sound.

It really gave you the feeling of a kid walking (like in a straight line) through the Event and having his child-like attention jerked here and there in all the excitement as new parts of the Event came within view.

It really gave you a sense of direction --- of the kids head turning to look left then right then back then forward --- as different sections of the orchestra took over the lead.

And I do believe much of it was horn and woodwinds --- a Sousa type sound.

But, it has also been 17 years since I took the class we listened to it in.......


----------

